
Introducing the React Profiler - TheAceOfHearts
https://reactjs.org/blog/2018/09/10/introducing-the-react-profiler.html
======
mpax
Facebook has been getting increasingly slugish for me for several years now. I
wonder if it’s got anything to do.

